# 68 GTO fuse block



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi All,

I cannot read the markings on the fuse block of my 1968 GTO. Does anyone have a drawing, URL or photo showing the fuse locations and amperage? The manual is no help and I cannot find anything online.

-Mike


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here ya go. I needed two pix to show all writing. I've had these on file for awhile from my buddies '68. I've since purchased a manual that I could copy from if need be...


----------



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone know which fuse is for the convertible top??


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Upper left corner. The big silver one(hows that for technical??!!). That's for all power accy's. Top, windows etc...


----------



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you Greengoat. I have been off on other projects and just remembered I had posted this. I put 10's in all the slots and figured I would replace any that blew with 20s but this is much better! :lol: I will change them out tonight.


-Mike


----------

